# Tevion Funkmaus und -tastatur keine Reaktion



## Mako (5. November 2003)

Hi Leute, 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ich komme einfach nicht dahinter. Mein Problem´: Ich habe eine Funktastatur als auch eine Funkmaus (beides 9602) von TEvion. Wenn ich nun beide an den PC anschließe passiert überhaupt nichts. Es wird nichts installiert oder sonstwas. Schlussendlich geht dann auch nichts. Die Maus macht nix udn die Tastatur auch nicht. AUch wenn ich die HerstellerCD einlege und diese installiere geht nichts.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße Markus


----------



## {snowrider} (5. November 2003)

*FunkMaus und -Tastatur vonTEvion*

Hi!

Hmmm gibt's nich auf der Rückseite der Tastaur bzw. der Maus sowie auch auf dem Empfänger so kleine connect Knöpfe? 
Die musst du zum Connect !alle zusammen (also gleichzeitig)! für ca. 10 sek. drücken! dann sollten die Geräte zueinander connected sein!

Falls du den Empfänger über die ps2 Schnittstellen musst du natürlich den PC auch noch neu starten damit sie erkannt werden! (bei USB Anschluss ist dies nicht notwendig!)

Falls es dann immernochnicht klappt versuchs nochmals mit den connectknöpfen!
Ist manchmal ein wenig ne Spielerei, ich weis, ich hatte die selben Probleme!

Gruss
{Snowrider}


----------



## Mako (5. November 2003)

Hi Snowrider,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es scheint zu funktionieren. Bei der TAstatur gehen zwar nur einige Tasten aber das muss an der installierten Tastatur liegen. Ich werde mal sehen ob ich das noch hinbekomme.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Mako (5. November 2003)

Hi Snowrider,

ich komm nicht dahinter. Hast du eine Idee wieso manche Tasten nicht gehen und bei machen kommen gleich drei Buchstaben zum Vorschein.

Grüße Markus


----------



## {snowrider} (6. November 2003)

Hi Markus!

1. Bitte gerngeschehen für den kleinen Tipp!
2. Welche Tasten funktionieren denn nicht? sind es normale Tasten die man auf jeder Tastatur findet oder sind es solche total überflüssigen zusatztasten die man für son komisches etwas namens Windoof verwenden kann?

Falls es normale Tasten sind, ist dein Tastatur Layout richtig eingestellt?
( --> Systemsteuerung --> Ländereinstellungen) glaub ich...

Falls es Sondertasten sind, würd ichs mal mit der mitgelieferten Software versuchen oder ansonnsten mal schaun ob es n Update für die Software im Net gibt!

So... ich geh mal wieder coden...  hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte!

Greez
{snowrider}


----------



## Mako (7. November 2003)

Hi Snowrider,

danke für den Tip. Ich werde es Montag mal probieren, davor bin ich nicht mehr im Geschäft. Aber ich denke das könnte es sein (Layout).

bis dann 

Markus


----------



## Mako (13. November 2003)

Hi Snowrider,

es hat leider nicht funktioniert mit dem Layout, hast du eventuell noch einen anderen Tipp für mich?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Sven Fischer (13. November 2003)

Ich denke deine Tastatur ist defekt. Aber das läßt sich einfach feststellen. Mache Tastatur und Maus ab. Dann fahre den Rechner hoch (ohne Tast./Maus) bis der Rechner meckert. Dann schließt du die Tast./Maus wieder an und fährst den Rechner hoch. Wärend des Startens drückst du die Connectorknöpfe min 5sek lang. Wenn der Rechner hochgefahren ist sollte die Tast/Maus funktionieren. Wenn nicht bringe sie zu deinem Händler zurück.


----------



## Mako (13. November 2003)

Alles klar ich werde das mal testen.

Grüße Markus


----------

